# Converting dragon ogres



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Now, I know I'm not the only one but I love the rules for dragon ogres, but really, really detest the models!

Anyone got any good ideas for converting some tournament legal alternatives?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Isn't there a conversion out there using Cold Ones and OK models?


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Just had a bit of a google and you're right - there is.

Only problem is it seems to use the old cold ones, which aren't available any more - just been down to GW and I'm not sure if the new DE cold ones have wide enough shoulders to take an ogre body.

Hmmm, might have to check ebay and see if I can pick up any old cold ones 

Other option which I've seen is to get some Knarloc riders and convert the Knarlocs into the bodies of the dragon ogres, but that will be expensive and a lot of green stuffing that I don't really have time for 

Any more ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The lizardmen cold ones still use the wider bodies at the moment although with a new list on the way I don't know if that will change


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

lizardmen cold one bodies and orge torsos make good dragon orge models I intend on doing a unit myself


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry, should have been more specific about it being the Lizardmen Cold Ones - I've tried to banish the fat cows from my memory lol.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

If you do follow through with this conversion Critta it would make a fan-bloody-tastic tutorial! :wink:


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh of course - I'd have to go about getting a camera of my own first though - so I don't have to keep stealing Infael's 

I'm actually having a serious look at the new dark elf cold ones, I hugely prefer the look of the models, but I'm wondering if they might be too thin to support an ogre body.

*sigh*

Looks like I need to procrastinate more before I make my mind up


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Procrastination?!?! I'm interested now, news and pictures simply have to keep flying in 

Sounds like a tasty idea, hope it goes well!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Dark Eldar ones are perfect. The shoulders will need resculpting in any case to make the arms longer and more beefy.

Myself, I like following Kruzkal's (on Warseer), and have nearly finished the first 5 dragon Ogre bodies, just need the Torso and whatnot, then it's down to painting. I used the Lizardmen at first, but then traded the box for the more Dinosaurian (rather than Big Lizard) Cold Ones, and I still had to do the arms, for whoever.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm not sure about the arms, I'm tempted to leave them pretty much as is and just broaden the shoulders a bit - to give them the shaggoth/trex type look.

Lazy I know - but I'm also on a bit of a time constraint with these so I'm not going to have all the time I'd like to convert them.

Vaz, as you've actually tried it - do you see this as being a viable option or would it not balance/look stupid etc?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The conversions I've seen were either done with the 5th Edition Metal Cold Ones, the Saurus Ones, or the new Dark Elf ones.

The 5th Edition ones look too skinny, and more llike Scaly Hairless Giant Rats.

I've said my reasons for the Cold One Saurus Cavalry - however, they do have the broadest shoulders - perhaps a Green Sutffed chainmail 'shoulder' guard would just give it the illusion of breadth, but for easiness, it's certainly the widest shoulder.

The Dark Elf ones are far better, due to the better balancing of the model in general, but requires more work on the arms if you have a larger than normal, or heavily converted/metal Ogre.

So yes, I think the Saurisians will look alright, and do require the least work.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmmm, okies... I was planning on using Ironguts for the bodies (as seems to be fairly popular already) so metal bodies and too much weight won't be an issue.

I'm tempted to try the dark elf ones still, simply due to the fact that they are both cheaper and nicer models.

If it doesn't work, I could always end up selling them to a mate who plays dark elves and grabbing some saurus cavalry.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Between the two of you, if you went about taking photos of your own conversions, this would be a great tutorial and article for the Heretic I would imagine, particularly if you guys can paint as well as GS! :wink:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Between the two of you, if you went about taking photos of your own conversions, this would be a great tutorial and article for the Heretic I would imagine, particularly if you guys can paint as well as GS! :wink:


I'm hoping to finish my Winged Cold One in time for The Heretic's first release. Paint it by the time the second is ready. Maybe even play it by the time the third is! :laugh:


----------

